#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Miss Caftan 2008

## Redactie

Salaam Alikoum Zusters,


Registreer je als kanidate voor de Miss Caftan verkiezing 2008 en maak kans op deze
titel. Op het evenement zullen top artiesten uit Marokko hun bekende hits ten gehoor
brengen, dit aanvullend met verschillende spectaculiere verassing acts. 
Op deze
feest van de vrouw word je met muziek vermaakt in een ontspannen sfeer. 
Alle ingredinten zullen aanwezig zijn van top catering tot top optredens van
verschillende populaire Marokkaanse zangers en bands.
Met andere woorden dit gebeuren mag je niet missen! 
Registreer jezelf op onze site als kanidate voor de Miss Caftan verkiezing en maak
kans op de geweldige prijzen.Indien je meer info wenst surf dan naar de website van 
Miss Caftan www.misscaftan.nl of mail naar [email protected]



Zondag 1 juni 2008 in Rhone Congres & Party Centre te Amsterdam.
Zal de selectie voor de Miss Caftan plaats vinden. 
Op dit
evenement zullen top artiesten uit Marokko hun bekende hits ten gehoor 
brengen, dit aanvullend met verschillende spectaculiere verassing acts. Op
deze middag kan je jezelf vermaken op jou lievelingsmuziek in een
ontspannen sfeer.Dit unieke Miss Caftan gala zal plaats vinden in de
super luxe Rhone . Met dit evenement geven wij het vrouwelijk publiek
tevens een kijk in de nieuwste Caftan creaties. Alle ingredinten zullen
aanwezig zijn, van top catering tot top optredens van verschillende
populaire Marokkaanse zangers en bands. 
Registreer je als kanidate voor de verkiezing op
www.misscaftan.nl of kom als gast en maak deel uit van deze onvergetelijke
middag.
Voor routebeschrijving en adres zie http://www.rhone.nl/

----------

